

25 Awesome Tools Every Developer Should Have - mikerhoads
http://x-team.com/2013/11/25-awesome-tools-every-developer-should-have/

======
rmariuzzo
There's a lot tools I didn't know to before, but I'm pretty sure it will make
me more productive, such as: Zsh!

------
ryanchartrand
Nice post. Still trying to convince myself to upgrade my Alfred...this may
have convinced me.

------
avantgardian
shame on me for using only a few from the list, definitely going to start
using the other ones! Thanks

------
mspiewak
awesome!

